# Transitional codes(TCM) - 99495/99496



## sandeepp (May 15, 2013)

Can the codes 99495/99496 be billed in office as follow up visits for Medicare?


----------



## mhstrauss (May 15, 2013)

sandeepp said:


> Can the codes 99495/99496 be billed in office as follow up visits for Medicare?



The TCM codes are designed to capture all of the post-discharge work that a physician and his staff may do.  If only an office followup is performed, I would recommend using 99211-99215.  But if all the work described under TCM in the CPT book is done, with the required patient contact and follow-up, then the TCM codes may be used.  Here is a great FAQ link from CMS:

http://www.cms.gov/Medicare/Medicar...ment/PhysicianFeeSched/Downloads/FAQ-TCMS.pdf

There are also several other threads throughout the forums with lots of info.

Hope this helps!


----------

